# fuse for amp



## BobWhite (Nov 4, 2003)

I had my amp installed and the people who installed it put in an atc (i think atc.. whatever is the bigger fuse in your car) 30 fuse instead of the fuse that came with the amp. Is this fuse ok to use for my amp? The amp is 70Wx4 @ 4 ohms rms.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

what size power wire is it?
has the fuse blown yet?

and there's no such thing as an atc fuse, anl is the big one, but I've never seen one as small as 30 amp, so chances are it's an agu.


----------



## BobWhite (Nov 4, 2003)

Im not sure on what size power wire it is. Whatever they installed...I dont really know much about car audio (as u can tell). The fuse has blown once though.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

well the smallest they would have put in is probably 8awg unless you went to a real crappy place, and 8awg can handle up to ~60-80 amps and be fine. If you're concerned about it, you can replace it with a 40 amp fuse and that should hold you over just fine.

we are talking about the fuse in the main power wire right? Or are you talking about the one that's built into the side of the amp?


----------



## BobWhite (Nov 4, 2003)

yeah its the fuse in the power wire going from the battery to the amp.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

alright, then try replacing it with a slightly larger fuse of the same type. What does the fuse you have now look like?
glass tube with fuse inside - agu
long rectangular flat thing with spade terminals on each end and a plastic-covered fuse in the middle - anl


----------



## BobWhite (Nov 4, 2003)

It has a plastic head with 2 flat metal peices coming out. It is shaped like a U. Its like the ones that you have inside ur car on the drivers side but a little bigger.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

ah alright, well you should be able to find a 40amp one at your local audio shop or car parts store, but if not you can find them all over online. It's called a maxi or midi, I don't remember which, should be pretty easy to find though.


----------



## BobWhite (Nov 4, 2003)

cool, thanks for the help demon!


----------

